# Auxiliary radiator fan stopped working...



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yesterday with the mild temperatures I noticed that my car started to over heat when stopped. But it quickly cooled down when I started to move again. I deduced that the electric fan on the radiator wasn't kicking in. I'm taking my car in on Wednesday to be looked at. Do any of you have any clue why it stopped? I can't seem to find a fuse or breaker for that fan. I have a 98 528 with SP.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

hagenmi1 said:


> Yesterday with the mild temperatures I noticed that my car started to over heat when stopped. But it quickly cooled down when I started to move again. I deduced that the electric fan on the radiator wasn't kicking in. I'm taking my car in on Wednesday to be looked at. Do any of you have any clue why it stopped? I can't seem to find a fuse or breaker for that fan. I have a 98 528 with SP.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Are you 100% sure the fan stopped or was malfunctioning? Problems with the aux fan came later in the run, 2000 I believe. In my '99 I thought I had a cooling problem but it ended up as a faulty thermostat.


----------



## keiwel01 (Jun 23, 2003)

*aux fan problem*

I had a similar problem on my 1998 528. It ended up that they were leaves, sticks, etc jamming the fan. Cleaned it out and all was OK.


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

I didn't check for leaves. I did turn on the AC and the fan didn't start hot or cold.


----------

